# 1 year old GSD characteristics



## Ersel (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello all! I have a 7 months GSD pup Ersel. So far the training has been going really well, she knows all the basic commands and a few interactive commands like paw, kisses, etc. We are also expecting out first baby in September 2018 when Ersel will be 1-year old. I was wondering how are GSDs at that stage of their life? Are they still like puppies chewing on everything and misbehaving a lot or do they start to understand what's expexted of them? Of course we will not stop training her or giving her attention when the baby arrives. I am just trying to prepare for my life in September but don't really know what to expect from 1-year old GSD as I have never had one before. Any feedback would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations on the soon-to-be new baby. It sounds like you're doing great things with your pup. Every dog is different, but I would expect a 1-year-old GSD to be maturing but still puppy-ish. I would expect much (if not all) of the mouthing/land-shark behavior to be over, however I'd still anticipate having an active dog who needs structure, exercise, boundaries, and consistency in training. In my experience, the worst of the destructive chewing has passed by that time provided the dog has sufficient training and mental/physical stimulation, and has been taught what he can and cannot chew on and basic manners. I usually start reducing crate time and giving my dogs more freedom at around 9 months to 1-year-old, but I let the dog's behavior dictate when and how much freedom. If I increase freedom and there are setbacks, then I go back to a higher level of supervising. As someone who has babies/toddlers and GSDs, I think the best thing you can do is train your dog as much as possible before the baby comes so that he or she is stable and well-behaved before your time and attention is divided.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They are all different but they do know the rules and learn new rules quicker at one. They are still going through adolescence and have different challenges but all around easier at one versus puppies around my nephews who were babies and toddlers.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

If you and your wife or husband and have been consistent in setting boundaries as the pup has grown by the time he's 1 year old...he should be fine imo
These dogs mostly adapt and learn new situations-new babies and new pups and what's expected of them super quick... to many it seems to come naturally.... However the key IMO is that your dog must....must....respect you.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Congrats on the baby!I've done the new baby while having a dog rodeo a few times. Consistency, training, and still making time for your pup's exercise (both mental and physical) will help a lot.

Keep your sanity, if you need to crate the dog to pay attention to the baby, or if you need to put the baby in a baby swing to give the dog the attention that it needs, don't feel bad. Don't leave them unsupervised together, no matter how good natured it all seems. A warm snuggle can be unsafe for a brand new baby when it comes from a big pet (or toddler sibling). I always compare it to leaving a 2 year old toddler alone with an infant. You wouldn't do it. 

Sounds like your pup is well on the way to being a way well behaved centered dog. Keep doing what you are doing, use the prep time while waiting for baby to solidify your training with her. Oh, and.. sleep in when you can for the next 5 months because you will never have the chance again lol

Your baby will get to grow up with this pup. What a wonderful thing. Enjoy!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Has she been around any babies or small children? She needs exposure now. By 7 months my dog, now 2, had met every child in the neighborhood and a lot of babies, so he was used to the sounds and smells. It doesn’t need to be up close, but close enough to be used to them.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

different approach 

what are you training -- what are your basic commands

where are you training

how are you proofing 

interactive commands (to me) are not slap a paw , give a "kiss" 
in my book the interactive activity is reliable recall no matter what , no matter where
heeling / walking on lead with nice manners ignoring other dogs and people - 

good behaviour in house when invited guests come 

get this young dog crate trained.

start having conversations with each other on what you expect when the baby (Congrations!) arrives.
So the ohter week I was in a breakfazt/lunch restaurant meeting with a friend in dogs who I had not seen
for a long time. Of course we talk dogs . She travels a bit so gave some information on what she had seen.
We used our indoor voices.
The moment we got up to leave  one of the fellow lunchers jumped up and said they were listening and asked when would there be a litter. On the bench beside the "Mrs" was a car seat with a very young sleeping baby.
They showed pictures of the GSD and said they "take her everywhere". and at that moment she was in the car.

IMO ride-alongs , which to some is the extent of going out with , do not equal taking the dog for a long walk ,.

It did have me thinking dog , with some significant years being "the child" , in back seat with baby facing 
backwards -- what could possibly go wrong?
It doesn't have to be mean on the dogs part . What if the baby burped up some warm rich milk and the dog got
too energetic in clean - up . Or .....

think about these things now.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

It really depends on the dog, my last dog took 4 years to mature (strong working lines always ready to go) and my current one mellowed out really fast at about the year mark. Maybe I just got better at training, who knows? I still doubt our work will be done until he's 2... I still expect puppy antics like zoomies here and there. Don't expect the dog to change over night, what you see now will likely be similar to what you see at a year... maybe a lot less land sharky but any bad behaviors you ant to nip in the bud now. We are in the same boat... wanting to have a baby but we are waiting until ours is at least 3-4 old , he has too much energy right now and husband works so I know I couldn't keep up what I do now pregnant. My dog adores kids... he gets a sparkle in his eyes and follows my 4 year old nephew everywhere. Has your dog been around small kids yet? I would say at least get his CGC and make sure he's comfortable in a crate or having days where he just doesn't do much.


----------

